# OMG this sable is stunning...........



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

My GF from this board sent me this pic of a female in the HS in OH about 2 wks ago & we were both in love. She was adopted out in 1 day & we both hope to a wonderful home. We loved the look of this girl from top to bottom & would love to find a breeder that breeds such looks (good temps a plus too). I would love to find an all bk pup someday, but if could find a dark sable like this, sure couldn't pass up if price wasn't out of this world.  Hubby loved her looks as well. :wub: 

I told her I think it would be cool to get pups from the same litter someday. 

This girl below was picked up as a stray.  I sure wish she was running loose around me............ wow :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Those markings are breathtaking!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't see a picture???


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Grissom said:


> Those markings are breathtaking!!


 
I agree totally 100%............... :wub:

Anyone know of a breeder that produces dark sables like this ? I would LOVE to know the breeder of this gal. Sucked she was a stray ! If OS, I would have tried to get info to get ahold of owner to ask.............


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dog looks from DDR lines, most DDR breeders have pups with the dark to black sables. A beauty for sure! 
It would be great if all breeders would chip pups before letting them go to their new homes, not that it would help all strays, but at least a start on where they came from...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is odd now it is there, this website has been strange lately. she is gorgeous glad I got to see what you were drooling over. LOL! Yes there are breeders that produce similar. Did you look as someone else just recently listed a site.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I want a dog to look like her!!lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No need to find a breeder, we get several gorgeous sables per year in my rescue.


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

You got to love Black Sables....here is some of my favorites
Frankie Anrebri
..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services
DDR German Shepherd Stud Dogs
Our Dogs
Spartanville East German (DDR) and Czech German Shepherd Dogs - Puck vom Gräfental


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If my dog got lost I'm sure he would also be adopted in one day or in matter of hours, without any chance for me to get him back. That's why I keep an eye on him at all times 

Very beautiful and well taken care of dog, love her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If Onyx got lost the AC would put her down, if they could catch her. Karlo would get adopted out quickly and Kacie would probably have to go to foster if she was lucky enough to get pulled. All three have chips, but it is no guarantee I'd see them again. I keep an eagle eye on them too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's very pretty,,there are ALOT of really dark sables out there , got one in my avatar, tho she isn't up for grabs)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Not a good picture, but our rescue has this gorgeous guy for adoption right now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is gorgeous! Hope he finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I had to do a double take and stare at that female!!!! She looks just like some of the pups my Anka and Zavien produce!!!! Almost down to a "T"


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

boeselager said:


> I had to do a double take and stare at that female!!!! She looks just like some of the pups my Anka and Zavien produce!!!! Almost down to a "T"


 
Kelly,
 Do you chip, etc any of your dogs ? This female was in a shelter near Dayton, OH. I called on her & she was adopted by a person, no rescue. I hope to a good working home. She is just stunning & my friend was going to get her for sure if good around cats, if not........... I thought about it. :wub: She didn't last long & we knew she wouldn't. Just hope went to the right hands.

I have looked at your dogs & they are stunning, the sable in you avatar is beautiful !

We sure loved this female looks & to be a stray.............OMG ! Love the dark sables & the penciling on the feet is the best ! :wub:


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

love the dark sables and czech gsd's.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, such gorgeous dogs! :wub:


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

my puppy tong hangs out like the ones in czech gsd's links any way too all my brothers wth czech dogs we are beautiful and strong.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she's very pretty, and i like her markings as well. not sure i'd call her a "black sable"... she just looks like a dark sable.

what age was given. from the pic she looks about 6-8 months... which means quite a bit of her coloring will change over the next year.

[scrolled up again. her feet are amazing]


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Jen, Yes I micro chip all of my puppies. I have not sold a puppy in the Ohio area, but that really doesn't mean anything. I was shocked to see the puppy though, b/c as I said I had to do a double take when I saw her. The dog in my avatar is Anka (Thank You for the compliment), and she is out of my female Layla, and Puck v Grafental. That is an old picture of her though, but she is still very dark in color. I truly hope that the gorgeous female that was adopted went to an awesome home!!! I can't believe no one came to claim her as their missing dog??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love Kelly's dogs!!!!!

I am getting one from her in the future, even if I have to beg her :blush:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

True black sables from from DDR lines AND Czech lines. Enzo and Emi are 1/2 Czech.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww, Thank You LaRen  I don't think you will have to beg, just do a questionnaire ;-) I see you got a Ragdoll kitty? Would love to see picture's!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

There are some pictures of her in one of my threads, I have more pictures of her I just need to put them on the computer, she is getting so big!!! All of the animals like her now. I just adore her :wub:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/133884-my-new-baby-isolde.html


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

boeselager said:


> Jen, Yes I micro chip all of my puppies. I have not sold a puppy in the Ohio area, but that really doesn't mean anything. I was shocked to see the puppy though, b/c as I said I had to do a double take when I saw her. The dog in my avatar is Anka (Thank You for the compliment), and she is out of my female Layla, and Puck v Grafental. That is an old picture of her though, but she is still very dark in color. I truly hope that the gorgeous female that was adopted went to an awesome home!!! I can't believe no one came to claim her as their missing dog??


 
I know, how could someone not be knocking down doors to find HER ! :wub: Was told she was 2 yrs. . Maybe too much dog or they were having hard times & dumped this beauty !  I would never want to loose her. 

The coloring is so breath taking & the penciling on the feet makes it that much more. :wub:



Kelly, I love Anka's looks, she is a pretty girlie & your past solid bk pups............. OMG ! :wub: If you get stuck with any, I can give you my address............ LOL 

I rescued Shadow our solid bk as an adult & I love him to death. Since I got into agility, I have never brought a pup up into this sport & always thought it would be awesome someday.  Started all 3 of mine as adults & only 1 really competing.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

It is hard to believe that her owner's were not looking for her. Hopefully she's in better hands now!!!

Thank You for the compliment again Jen ;-) Anka is my baby girl!!! She reminds me sooo much of her mother Layla it's unreal. She is such a sweetheart and a couch potatoe too, lol!!! She is going to be bred in a few day's, so I can not wait to have puppies here again!!!! It's been almost a year since I've had little pitter patter's around here. It's going to be neat to see what colors are popular this year. Last year all the solid black sold first, so we will have to wait and see  I will let you know if I get stuck with any though, hehe!!!! 

Kudos to you for giving Shadow a new lease on life with you!!!! I think that is awesome when people rescue. Yeah, some dog's will love a sport that your in and some won't. Just have to try to find something that they truly love to enjoy ;-) And sometimes that is just being around the person(s) they love the most.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

boeselager said:


> It is hard to believe that her owner's were not looking for her. Hopefully she's in better hands now!!!


 I have my doubts that she was in bad hands to start with. She's very happy, in great shape, even her nails are neatly trimmed. We don't know if her owners were looking for her and what they were told in a shelter. She was adopted within a day, the phone calls started going back and forth probably the second she was brought there. I remember the story of Kelly's boy being lost, and how warranted would be the comments about his owners dumping him because he was too much of a dog, and they had hard times, and that the home found in a day would be much better then the previous owner's one etc. 

Our shelter here has a waiting list for purebred dogs. The moment they get the dogs in the pound they call those people and then whoever manages to arrive and pay first gets the dog. Nobody worries about the owner. I had no idea about it until my neighbor told me that's how she adopted her boxer.

I hope the girl is in a good home now, but I do feel bad for the owners.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

boeselager said:


> It is hard to believe that her owner's were not looking for her. Hopefully she's in better hands now!!!
> 
> Thank You for the compliment again Jen ;-) Anka is my baby girl!!! She reminds me sooo much of her mother Layla it's unreal. She is such a sweetheart and a couch potatoe too, lol!!! She is going to be bred in a few day's, so I can not wait to have puppies here again!!!! It's been almost a year since I've had little pitter patter's around here. It's going to be neat to see what colors are popular this year. Last year all the solid black sold first, so we will have to wait and see  I will let you know if I get stuck with any though, hehe!!!!
> 
> Kudos to you for giving Shadow a new lease on life with you!!!! I think that is awesome when people rescue. Yeah, some dog's will love a sport that your in and some won't. Just have to try to find something that they truly love to enjoy ;-) And sometimes that is just being around the person(s) they love the most.


 
Oh ok, I'll be waiting for the Fed Ex truck.............. LOL 

Yes, I know about agility, some like it & some don't. Just would be interesting to raise a pup in it & see how they do. 

My adults for putting them into it do well, but 2 out of the 3 enjoy it more. The other would be awesome in therapy work & that's my goal someday with him. He does great in rally.

Thanks for comment on Shadow. He is one awesome dog ! Smart & so loving. He is a different kind of dog, funny, picks things up super fast, vocal, etc ! He has a little baggage & trying to work on them issues. I just long for my own bk pup & try to think of what he looked & acted like as a pup.  I loved that we rescued him (up your way, far North OH from us............ Bowling Green area) & felt good to do so. :wub: 

That's cool............. pitter, patter................ :wub: I would love just to watch puppies be born, I have never seen in person. You will have a awesome litter for sure.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I know about dog's having baggage as my boy Tye that I pulled out of a kill shelter has baggage. Severe seperation anxiety, but he is a good boy when he is with someone, just not left alone. He is a Pit Bull/Lab mix and is also very vocal too. he still doesn't know how to play with other dog's, but he is my GSD wanna be, and I love him a ton!!!!

You will get your black GSD puppy before you know it ;-)

Your more than welcome to come and see the puppies born when Anka is ready. It's not a pleasant site at first if you've never seen it before, but the outcome of it is beautiful and awesome all in 1


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kelly,
 Yes, no dog is the perfect dog. Baggage or not, I would NOT trade him for nothing in the world. We saved him & I know he sure knows that.  It was worth the drive & he is such a super love bug. :wub:

Thanks so much for the offer, if closer I would be there in a heartbeat to watch, I would so love that.  Bad thing is, I couldn't leave without taking the little seals...................... LOL

If you want to PM me, would love to know your address just to see how far you are from us..................   







boeselager said:


> I know about dog's having baggage as my boy Tye that I pulled out of a kill shelter has baggage. Severe seperation anxiety, but he is a good boy when he is with someone, just not left alone. He is a Pit Bull/Lab mix and is also very vocal too. he still doesn't know how to play with other dog's, but he is my GSD wanna be, and I love him a ton!!!!
> 
> You will get your black GSD puppy before you know it ;-)
> 
> Your more than welcome to come and see the puppies born when Anka is ready. It's not a pleasant site at first if you've never seen it before, but the outcome of it is beautiful and awesome all in 1


----------

